# Favorite Utah Fish To Eat



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Favorite fish to eat:


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Fish To Eat*

Of the fish on the list that I've eaten I'll have to go with Perch. My favorite time to eat fish is while backpacking and I have to say that there is something special about Grayling. I love a good Brookie but after having them both side by side it's Grayling hands down.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Fish To Eat*

Of the list, brookies. But only fresh and cooked and eaten streamside. Otherwise, they all go back in for me.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Fish To Eat*

I voted for the wiskery channel cat, but it's hard to beat a fresh trout of any kind cooked over a camp fire.

My favorite all time fish, although not on the list would be Alaskan Halibut.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Fish To Eat*

My FAVORITE isn't on the list. I love me some Halibut.

However, I gotta say that I love catfish as long as it's breaded and deep fried. I also love fresh trout, doesn't matter the variety. I haven't really had too many of the others listed.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Fish To Eat*

Simple....Walleye


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Fish To Eat*

I voted crappie and brookie.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Fish To Eat*



Chaser said:


> My FAVORITE isn't on the list. I love me some Halibut.
> 
> However, I gotta say that I love catfish as long as it's breaded and deep fried. I also love fresh trout, doesn't matter the variety. I haven't really had too many of the others listed.


Boy I'm with ya there, but the poll caption says "Utah Fish".


----------



## scientificangler (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: Favorite Fish To Eat*

I love a fresh brook trout. There are also certain waters in Utah from which the Cutts taste like wild salmon! I haven't had Walleye but I intend to catch one this year so my vote might change at that point. Cool thread!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Fish To Eat*



scientificangler said:


> I love a fresh brook trout. There are also certain waters in Utah from which the Cutts taste like wild salmon! I haven't had Walleye but I intend to catch one this year so my vote might change at that point. Cool thread!


Walleye is hard to beat. I come from Walleye country. I had it in the top 2 then swapped it with crappie.

And if you fried walleye and perch together you would be hard-pressed to tell the difference.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Fish To Eat*

I was going to put Perch but it tastes the same as Walleye so I voted that and Brookie. Brook trout with lemon slices, salt pepper and butter wrapped in foil over hot coals is a close second. I also really like any trout smoked.


----------



## slapwater (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Favorite Fish To Eat*

Swedish???


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Fish To Eat*



slapwater said:


> Swedish???


Nice first post. haha Welcome aboard.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Fish To Eat*

I put bows and catfish. Cats are always good deepfried, blackened, even just filets cooked on a grill. I like trout, but only occasionally... I just ate too many of them when I started fishing here. The bows we caught from Deer Creek here recently were sure tasty though and I've not been disappointed with Rainbows from any water when we've kept em. Too bad there weren't more options..... Leaky makes a great panfried bass dish with some spicy oriental seasoning. 8)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Fish To Eat*



slapwater said:


> Swedish???


Swedish fish are tasty, but the poll caption calls for "Utah" fish.

Welcome aboard.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Fish To Eat*

Walleye and Cutthroat.

I'll take a cutt over other trout, but I like all the trout I've tasted.

The only walleye I ever took from good water was EXCELLENT! I'd do that again in a heartbeat.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Fish To Eat*

Perch are the best, but they have to be big enough to get decent fillets. A close second are Strawberry Cutts, about 16-18 inches, taken through the ice in the dead of winter. Of course I havn't had any in a couple years (DWR officer gave me and my boy some fish he confiscated), so Current Creek ice cutts will have to do. Trout just taste better and their meat more firm in Winter.

Now if Halibut, fresh caught in Alaska, was on the list it would be #1.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Favorite Fish To Eat*

Of those listed, Brown Trout. But Shark is still the best fish I've EVER had.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Fish To Eat*



tuffluckdriller said:


> Of those listed, Brown Trout. But Shark is still the best fish I've EVER had.


Shark is excellent, my list is for Utah fish.

Hey are you an oil and gas guy?


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

I have a new favorite... just had it the other day it's not on the list. it's called Escolar or it's common name is butterfish. and it's best eaten "Nigiri" style dipped in Soy Sauce full of "light you up" wasabi.. 8)


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

I'll have to say hands down, is my smoked koke's in hickory and caujin spice. Next would be koke wraped in tin foil, burried in the coals of a fire. juiced up with garlic, lemon, onions, butter and again bayou blast caujin spice.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

I voted for Rainbows and Channels, but only because I never seem to be able to catch a Walleye any more. ANY trout is pretty equal in my book, just depends on when and where caught and how treated afterwards. Clear cold water, fresh caught trout of any variety, great!
Muddy, warm water trout, YECH!
Strange how a channel cat out of Utah lake tastes great, but a trout caught out of similar water tastes like CRAP!

Haven't eaten a Koke yet, but I loved fresh caught salmon when I lived in Wa, so it would probably be high on my list if I could catch any.


----------

